#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  請辭 版務總管 之職

## Net.狼

昨日閱讀白牙有關經營樂園想法的文章，
驚覺與白牙管理理念不同，為了避免將來造成各方管理上的不便，

故要求請辭版務總管一職，請白牙同意，另尋人才管理。

----------


## 狼王白牙

已經核准, 既然如此得好好加油 (各方面意味)

萬分感激 Net.狼的付出

此外,  Net.狼 請辭版務總管後

是否願意繼續留任角色交流版跟原創圖片版主呢?

----------


## Net.狼

是的，角色交流版與原創圖片版願意繼續管理下去。

----------


## BAKA

歡送耐特~~歐咩爹都\^_^/
若有再考慮多辭兩個我會再來歡送一次噢揪咪

----------


## 池

歡送耐特~~歐咩爹都\^_^/
若有再考慮多辭兩個我會再來歡送一次噢揪咪

----------


## ddffghj100

歡送耐特~~歐咩爹都\^_^/ 
若有再考慮多辭兩個我會再來歡送一次噢揪咪

----------


## 野

歡送耐特~~歐咩爹都\^_^/ 
若有再考慮多辭兩個我會再來歡送一次噢揪咪

----------


## 上官犬良

歡送耐特~~歐咩爹都\^_^/ 
若有再考慮多辭兩個我會再來歡送一次噢揪咪

----------

